# [Verschenke] Diverse Steam-Keys



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

Da so mancher hier schon so nett war und Steamkeys verschenkt hat, so möchte ich mich da auch mal einreihen und etwas Gutes tun. 
Die Keys stammen alle aus Bundles. Da ich diese Spiele alle schon habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich sie einfach hier verschenke.

Es handelt sich dabei um Keys folgender Spiele:


Für Steam:
- Elliot Quest
- Lucid
- Bound by Flame
- Among the Sleep
- Ben There, Dan That und Time Gentleman, Please Pack
- Velvet Assassin
- Canyon Capers

Uplay:
- Trials Evolution Gold
- Might & Magic X: Legacy

Darksiders
Metro Last Light
Trials Evolution Gold Edition (Uplay)
*Black Mirror 3
Red Faction Guerilla Steam Edition*

Beatbuddy: Tale of the Guardians
Not the Robots
Iesabel
Knytt Underground
Kairo
Universe Sandbox

Alan Wake
Race On
Dungeon Siege 3
Overlord & Overlord Raising Hell (ein key)
Overlord 2

Crusader Kings 2
Thomas was Alone
Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
Saira
Amnesia - The Dark Descent
Supreme Commander 2
The Showdown Effect
War of the Roses: Kingmaker

Bei Interesse einfach hier im Thread oder per PN bei mir melden. Vor allem würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich Leute melden würden, die schon länger hier dabei sind und viel für die Community getan haben. Grundsätzlich kann sich aber jeder melden.

LG
Shadow


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2013)

War of the Roses ist bereits weg. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2013)

Och, Amnesia - The Dark Descent würde mich schon mal interessieren. Das ist eines der wenigen Spiel bei Steam, die ich noch nicht habe.  

Könnte dir aber nicht versprechen, dass ich das dann auch durchspiele, weil ich vermutlich zu viel Schiss haben werde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2013)

Amnesia ist nun auch weg.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Amnesia ist nun auch weg.


Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank!


 
mach dir aber vor angst nicht in die hose!!!


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2013)

Schöne Aktion ShadowMan


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (5. September 2013)

Hallo,

wäre an Supreme Commander 2 interessiert


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre an Supreme Commander 2 interessiert


 
Du hast Post  Damit ist Supreme Commander 2 auch "vergeben".


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (5. September 2013)

Dankeeee  Echt cool von dir


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Dankeeee  Echt cool von dir


 
Gerne


----------



## LordCrash (8. September 2013)

Top, Shadow!


----------



## chbdiablo (8. September 2013)

Eigentlich wollt ichs ja nicht, aber wenn sonst niemand Showdown Effect will..


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ichs ja nicht, aber wenn sonst niemand Showdown Effect will..


 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2013)

Ein "Thomas was Alone"-Key ist noch zu verschenken. Falls jemand interesse hat, dann bitte einfach melden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2013)

2 weitere Spiele sind hinzugekommen:

Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
Saira


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Ich hätte Interesse an beiden Titeln.


----------



## golani79 (14. September 2013)

Weiß zwar nicht, ob ich viel für die Community getan habe, aber Saira schaut eigentlich recht interessant aus.
Hätte Interesse daran - is aber auch kein Weltuntergang, wenns LordCrash bekommt. Hat sich ja schließlich zuerst gemeldet


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht, ob ich viel für die Community getan habe, aber Saira schaut eigentlich recht interessant aus.
> Hätte Interesse daran - is aber auch kein Weltuntergang, wenns LordCrash bekommt. Hat sich ja schließlich zuerst gemeldet


 Wir teilen es uns.....du bekommst Saira und ich Afterfall Insanity. 

Natürlich nur, wenn Shadow zustimmt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wir teilen es uns.....du bekommst Saira und ich Afterfall Insanity.
> 
> Natürlich nur, wenn Shadow zustimmt.


 
Alles klar, das können wir so machen. Ich schick euch die Keys gleich per PN


----------



## golani79 (14. September 2013)

Vielen Dank Shadow_Man!

Und an alle anderen - viel Spaß beim Spielen


----------



## FIagg (14. September 2013)

Ich hätte gerne ''Thomas was Alone''.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2013)

Nun sind alle Keys vergeben. Ich wünsche viel Spaß damit. Sollte ich mal wieder welche haben, so werde ich mich wieder hier melden.


----------



## FIagg (15. September 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab noch einen Crusader Kings 2 Key. Hat jemand interesse daran?

Aktuell: Key vergeben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab neue Keys zu verschenken, zu folgenden Spielen:

Race On
Overlord & Overlord Raising Hell (ein key)
Overlord 2
Dungeon Siege 3

Die ersten 3 stammen aus diversen Indie-Bundles und der Dungeon Siege 3 Key ist aus der vorletzten PC Games.
Falls jemand interesse hat, dann einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## shirib (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe leider keine Vollversion anzubieten, nur _*1x*_ Gästepässe für *Killing Floor*, gültig bis zum 02. Januar. In meinem Inventar würden sie nur ablaufen, von daher biete ich sie hier an, möglicherweise findet sich ein Interessierter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2013)

Race On und Dungeon Siege 3 sind noch zu verschenken


----------



## golani79 (23. Dezember 2013)

Na dann würde ich mich über Dungeon Siege 3 freuen 

Hätte noch folgende zum Abgeben:

Cogs
World of Goo
Legends of Grimrock


----------



## lolxd999 (25. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich über Legend of Grimrock sehr freuen, wenns kein Problem ist


----------



## lolxd999 (26. Dezember 2013)

Dankeschööööööön !


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2013)

Gern - viel Spaß beim Zocken


----------



## ZockOPhranik (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist der key von Race On noch da?

LG


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2013)

ZockOPhranik schrieb:


> Ist der key von Race On noch da?
> 
> LG


 
Ja, der ist noch verfügbar. Hab dir eine Nachricht mit dem Key geschickt und wünsche viel Spaß damit. Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab einen Alan Wake Steamkey. Möchte den jemand haben?

Edit: Vergeben.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Januar 2014)

Also sollte den niemand haben wollen, ich würd ihn gerne nehmen. (Muss mich aber nicht auf die 1.Wahl setzen))


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2014)

Neue Keys zu verschenken:

- Alien Shooter 2
- Universe Sandbox
- Not the Robots
- Knytt Underground
- Kairo
- Gravity Badgers
- Holy Avatar vs. Maidens of the Dead

Fall jemand interesse hat, dann einfach hier melden oder mir eine Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## chbdiablo (19. März 2014)

Universe Sandbox fänd ich interessant, falls es sonst keiner will.. 

Hab auch was zu verschenken: Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams

edit: Is weg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Universe Sandbox fänd ich interessant, falls es sonst keiner will..
> 
> Hab auch was zu verschenken: Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams


 
Viel Spaß damit - Universe Sandbox ist damit weg.

Edit: Und Knytt Underground wurde auch vergeben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2014)

Der Key für Kairo ist nun auch weg.


----------



## smooth1980 (24. März 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Universe Sandbox fänd ich interessant, falls es sonst keiner will..
> 
> Hab auch was zu verschenken: Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams


 
Ist der Giana Sisters Key noch zu haben ?
Ich würde mich freuen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2014)

Neue Spiele hinzugefügt. Bitte den Startbeitrag beachten. Falls jemand interesse hat, wie immer einfach melden.


----------



## smooth1980 (8. April 2014)

Ich hätte Interesse an dem Iesabel Key falls noch verfügbar.Danke im Voraus


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2014)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an dem Iesabel Key falls noch verfügbar.Danke im Voraus


 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit. Der Iesabel Key ist damit vergeben.


----------



## smooth1980 (8. April 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit. Der Iesabel Key ist damit vergeben.


 Danke Dir.Hat funktioniert.Bin gespannt aufs Spiel.


----------



## PcJuenger (18. April 2014)

Ist das Angebot hier eigentlich noch aktuell ^^?


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ist das Angebot hier eigentlich noch aktuell ^^?


 
Ja, die Keys die im Anfangsbeitrag stehen, die sind alle noch verfügbar


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2014)

*anschubs*


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2015)

Neu zu verschenken. Steam-Keys für:
*Black Mirror 3
Red Faction Guerilla Steam Edition.
*
Hat jemand interesse daran? 

Edit: Beide Keys vergeben.


----------



## PcJuenger (12. Oktober 2015)

Red Faction, falls den niemand möchte


----------



## Briareos (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es nichts ausmacht, würde ich mich sehr über den Key von Black Mirror 3 freuen, dann wäre die Serie endlich komplett.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2015)

Viel Spaß euch beiden damit


----------



## Briareos (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Neuer Key zu verschenken:

Trials Evolution Gold Edition für Uplay

Edit. Key vergeben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neuer Key zu verschenken:
> 
> Trials Evolution Gold Edition für Uplay


Hätte ich liebend gerne, bester Shadow. [emoji4]


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2015)

Steamkeys zu verschenken für:

Darksiders
Metro Last Light

Edit: Keys vergeben.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (13. November 2015)

Da ich vor kurzen mit Begeisterung _Metro 2033 _gespielt habe, würde ich mich sehr über_* Metro Last Light *_freuen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Da ich vor kurzen mit Begeisterung _Metro 2033 _gespielt habe, würde ich mich sehr über_* Metro Last Light *_freuen.



Du hast Post


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. November 2015)

Ich würde mich gerne für Darksiders anmelden, bevor ich mir den 2. Teil in der Definitive Editon gebe.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (13. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du hast Post



Großes Dankeschön!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auch wieder ein paar Keys zu verschenken:

Für Steam:
- Elliot Quest
- Lucid
- Bound by Flame
- Among the Sleep
- Ben There, Dan That und Time Gentleman, Please Pack
- Velvet Assasin
- Canyon Capers

Uplay:
- Trials Evolution Gold
- Might & Magic X: Legacy

Bei Interesse bitte hier im Thread oder per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## PcJuenger (16. Mai 2016)

Uh, wenn du Trials oder Might & Magic entbehren könntest, wäre das echt nett


----------



## Briareos (17. Mai 2016)

Also wenn "Bound by Flame" noch frei ist, würde ich mir das doch ganz gerne mal ansehen.


----------



## Taiwez (17. Mai 2016)

Among the Sleep fänd ich ganz interessant. Wenn ich das nicht schon habe, bin mir grade nicht zu 100% sicher. Kann ich dich heute Abend bei Steam anpingen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2016)

Die Keys von Trials Evolution Gold Edition und Bound by Flame sind mittlerweile vergeben.



Taiwez schrieb:


> Among the Sleep fänd ich ganz interessant. Wenn ich das nicht schon habe, bin mir grade nicht zu 100% sicher. Kann ich dich heute Abend bei Steam anpingen?



Na klar, schreib mich einfach an


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2016)

Alle Keys vergeben bis auf den von  Might & Magic X: Legacy für Uplay. Falls jemand Interesse hat, dann bitte melden.

Edit: Vergeben.


----------

